
Ask HN: Sr Software Management Positions Perks? - someuber
Hi everyone,<p>I have been offered fairly senior positions with a couple of Fortune 100 companies. I have a non-traditional background and would appreciate insights from folks who have been there and done that.<p>I would appreciate your insights to help with negotiations.<p>What are usual perks for Director&#x2F;Sr Director&#x2F;VP of software engineering&#x2F;ops positions?<p>Guaranteed contract? Severance? Premium benefits? Bonus target (offered is 30%)? Anything else that should be considered part of standard package?<p>Thank-you all!
======
techjuice
Quarterly bonuses of 8%-25% or guaranteed (in your employee/promotion offer
letter and added to your contract) end of year bonuses and if it is a startup
quarterly additional stock options based on company, sector, team performance.
Some may even pay for your home, car, and offer fully paid
tuition/books/university fees.

You may also gain the ability to ride (company paid) business or first class
for all of your domestic and international flights or if if your in a really
profitable company or high position in a government agency you get to fly on
the company/agency/chartered jet(s) for some or all flights. You may also get
an assistant or assistants to help you out with personal and business related
activities since you should be pretty busy and may forget things, they will
normally keep your schedule and keep you on schedule 24/7/365.

You normally get a pretty nice severance package that is only offered to
C-Level management which is only VP and above. Though if it is your first time
you should have a sit down with an attorney to make sure what you get from the
company is good to go and a financial advisor and tax accountant to help you
make a plan for what to do with those extra benefits and how they can affect
you tax wise so you know what is seen as income and what treated as gifts.
This way you will have a full picture of what you are really getting. As
sometimes it may look like more, but may push you into a new tax bracket or
increase your taxes to not make much of a difference in the end. Either way it
is good to have a full overview so there are no surprises at the end of the
year.

